
Reclaim your abandonware - bradleybuda
https://alva.link/post/reclaim-your-abandonware/
======
bradleybuda
Since the page title isn't very clear: this is a mini-tutorial on how to us a
disassembler to patch the recently abandoned Twitter for Mac app to support
280 character tweets. Mods, feel free to update to a more informative title.

~~~
gus_massa
The unofficial extended guidelines recommend to use the subtitle of the page,
but in this case that is not useful. Another alternative is a relevant
sentence, but ... that is not useful.

I wrote this, that tries to use the text in the article: "update abandonware
Twitter macOS client to support 280-character"

(I prefer "patch abandonware Twitter macOS client to support 280-character",
but the article never use "patch".)

